# Howdy and of course a problem...



## mohrd (Jan 1, 2010)

Stopping in to 1st off to say hello as I new here. I'm a contributing member of a couple other forums but my first thread here after lurking a bit. We are on our second Maxima. They have both belonged to my son but I really like the car. 

1st was a 92 GXE that was bit rusty but ran great until the tranny blew up. So we got a 91 SE in the fall and used the 92 as a donor car for some quick fixes. My son is a college student so all he has is his Maxima and debt.

Here's our problem. The both cars have auto climate control. Don't know if this was standard or optional. The blower motor stopped working on the 91 so we swapped out the one from the 92 just before it got towed off to Nissan heaven. The replacement worked for a month but then stopped. No speeds but, when you first start the car, you can tap the blower and it will rattle a bit like it wants to spin.

Suspecting something was causing both blower motors to die, besides age, we sent the car off to the dealer to diagnose. Diagnosis was new blower motor was needed. $440 was the quote. Did I mention he has no money? I'm a bit suspect that both would die as the replacement did work at first. But I have to trust in their diagnostics, don't I?

So the crux of the question. We can find blower motors on-line for $60 but none seem to match the OEM part number. Nissan part is 27220-86E00 (both dealer and the original) but everyone on-line quotes 27220-81L00 and that they fit all models of Maxima. Are they the same or do we need the exact replacement due to the auto climate control? Any help would be greatly appreciated as it's currently -25C and the dummy is out there driving with no heat.

I promise I will be back, not just ask my one question. Promise.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I believe Nissan changed a bunch of part numbers a while back. 27220-81L00 is the number referenced everywhere Ive seen. Auto/manual climate control...it shouldnt make a difference. The motor will be the same.


----------



## mohrd (Jan 1, 2010)

Much obliged. I just can't see spending that on a blower motor. No disrespect to any dealer techs on the site EVER, but sometimes you just have to take a chance on the aftermarket parts like blower motors, window regulators, etc.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

No doubt. Dealers make their money from the mark-up on parts.


----------



## rjbasta (Mar 19, 2006)

Not hard to replace, three bolts from under the dash, passenger side. Had 1991 SE and blower stopped. Same 1986 Stanza wagon. Both had same design blower. Bolt removal can be a pain as the bolts can rust, making removal trying. Use Liqiud Wrench, if needed. Blower same for Max 1989-1994 models. They roll the P/Ns over time. 27220 is general Nissan Blower P/N for most of their vehicles. The -XXXXX ties it to the specific model car.


----------

